# Anyone selling 18mg Liquid?



## saa044 (20/8/17)

As the title states, I am looking for someone who sells already made E Liquid. I normally vape the 18mg liquids. If anyone is in or close to Pretoria East please let me know, the guy I normally buy from in Garsfontein is unreachable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (20/8/17)

https://www.mmmixes.co.za/

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/8/17)

saa044 said:


> As the title states, I am looking for someone who sells already made E Liquid. I normally vape the 18mg liquids. If anyone is in or close to Pretoria East please let me know, the guy I normally buy from in Garsfontein is unreachable.



Have moved your post to the "Who has stock" subforum @saa044 so vendors can reply directly. 

Also check out eciggies.co.za 

Welcome to the forum by the way
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/8/17)

Another vendor you can try is vapourmountain.co.za 
You can order your juice in any nic strength up to 18mg
I do that quite often
But they are in CT so you will have to make an online order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (20/8/17)

saa044 said:


> As the title states, I am looking for someone who sells already made E Liquid. I normally vape the 18mg liquids. If anyone is in or close to Pretoria East please let me know, the guy I normally buy from in Garsfontein is unreachable.


AllDaysVapes does up to 24:
https://alldayvapes.co.za/
Although they are in PTA it is online orders only, but their free delivery starts from R300 (or R35 below that). Definitely check them out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## saa044 (20/8/17)

Hi all, thanks for the welcome. I will check all the sites out, thank you very much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (20/8/17)

@saa044 You can also speak to the makers and ask if they are willing to do a custom mix for you.


----------



## ddk1979 (20/8/17)

saa044 said:


> As the title states, I am looking for someone who sells already made E Liquid. I normally vape the 18mg liquids. If anyone is in or close to Pretoria East please let me know, the guy I normally buy from in Garsfontein is unreachable.




@saa044 
Here's a list of vendors selling higher nicotine juices.
This list is about 6 months old so would suggest that you contact them to confirm whether they still offer these juices.
- http://www.ecigssa.co.za/any-vendors-with-12mg-18mg-juice.t25931/page-2#post-408495
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/any-vendors-with-12mg-18mg-juice.t25931/page-2#post-408495
.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/17)

@saa044 if you're going to Vapecon then swing by The Vape Guy at stand S12

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (20/8/17)

We can do any strength on request.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/8/17)

I can do 18mg on request

Reactions: Like 1


----------

